# Ssshhhhhhhhhh



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It all went quiet in the TDM household, and then I found out why










ooops someone woke Gracie up


















Its ok though Boomer is still in the land of nod


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Squeeeeee they are gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

so beautiful x


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well they are both awake and I decided to let them have a play in the snow, obviously not out in the snow since Im pretty sure I would be minus two ferrets, but I hope you like this little video anyway


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwwe they are so cute, they seemed to love the snow, its so cute how close they are.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Aaaaaaw...your 2 new additions are just gorgeous.:001_wub:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I would LOVE some ferrets one day, they're absolutely beautiful


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Awwwe they are so cute, they seemed to love the snow, its so cute how close they are.


I thought Boomer would love the snow because you said he likes to dig, but I didnt expect Gracie to go as crazy as she did, I had to fill it several times before she got bored .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I thought Boomer would love the snow because you said he likes to dig, but I didnt expect Gracie to go as crazy as she did, I had to fill it several times before she got bored .


I bet if you put it in a bigger dish he may dig more he seems to like to work with another ferret he always dug with Frisby here he loved trying to dig holes in bags of shavings lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I bet if you put it in a bigger dish he may dig more he seems to like to work with another ferret he always dug with Frisby here he loved trying to dig holes in bags of shavings lol


I was thinking about putting it in one of the storage boxes and leaving the lid off, he could still jump out if he got too cold then.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I was thinking about putting it in one of the storage boxes and leaving the lid off, he could still jump out if he got too cold then.


Good idea  Im sure they'll love it so they can dig in it


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, what gorgeous pics 

I would love to have ferrets, just don't have the time for any more animals atm the moment unfortunately.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

They are flip pin adorable gill , I love their pink noses too. I can't wait to cuddle them when I get a chance. My too might get a chance to play in snow today. We had the strangest weather overnight , thunderstorms and hail stones and snow! Kept me awake all night, just what o needed


----------

